# 5 Mistakes to Avoid When Choosing a Furnace Cleaning Company



## westcanadian01 (Jul 16, 2011)

*MISTAKE #1: Choosing a furnace cleaning company based on equipment alone*
No question, your furnace cleaning company needs first-rate equipment. But they also need employees who are skilled and experienced in operating that equipment. Very few companies educate their employees on how to use them properly.
*MISTAKE #2: Choosing a furnace cleaner based on price*
Low priced services could present possible issues in three ways:
1. Low price can be the bait that attracts your phone call, but the company has no intention of honoring that prive. Suddenly things you thought were included in the package are not
2. Low price can mean the furnace cleaner has cheap equipment, which will not effectively clean your furnace
3. Low price can also mean that the furnace cleaning company does not have bonded, insured professionals doing the job. Should something happen and damage is done, the client is the one who is stuck paying for it
*MISTAKE #3: Forgetting to confirm that there are no hidden charges*When you request your quote, specifically ask for their pricing information. They should be willing to offer all information without making you jump through hoops. Remember that some extra charges and options are legitimate – but NOT when the original quoted price is illegitimate.
*MISTAKE #4: Choosing a furnace cleaner who doesn’t offer a firm guarantee*
Every furnace cleaning company should be fully accountable for its work, and offer a straight-forward guarantee that’s easy to understand.
*MISTAKE #5: Choosing a furnace cleaning company without getting comments from their other clients, and without checking into the company’s credentials*
Look for available testimonials on the company’s website, or ask for references so you can depend on the quality of work you will receive. You may also want to check in with the Better Business Bureau for the company’s credentials.


----------

